# plural masc. de "vist"



## ernest_

Bona nit a tothom,

El plural de "vist" en masculí què és: "vists" o "vistos"?

Gràcies.


----------



## Domtom

L'estàndard general amb del participi del verb *veure* és: _vist, vista, vists, vistes_; pel que fa a _vists_, és cert que te una variant, _vistos_.
-


----------



## ernest_

Llavors entenc que _vistos_ també és correcte.


----------



## betulina

Sí, sí que ho és, Ernest, és una alternativa, semblant al que passa amb _torneigs/tornejos_. A la conjugació del diccionari hi surt: mira.


----------



## hapax

A mi de pequeña me enseñaron "vists" como gramaticalmente correcto, pero he escuchado muchas veces "vistos"


----------



## chics

Tinc entés que _vistos_ està acceptat. A mi personalment m'agrada més escriure _vists_ (i _torneigs_, etc.) tot i que de vegades pronuncii la _o_ aquesta intermitja. Parlant és cómode i més relaxat, res a dir, però escrit em sembla lleig, digue'm maniàtica... :-B


----------



## Cristina.

Tots aquests verbs segueixen el mateix model de conjugació que veure: benveure , entreveure, malveure, reveure.

Com molt bé ha dit la Betulina des del principi, hi ha 2 participis i tots dos són correctes. S'utilitza més vistos per la facilitat de la pronunciació. (per exemple,calamars/calamarsos, lleigs/lletjos)

Passa el mateix amb els verbs *pondre (posts/postos), respondre (resposts/respostos), compondre (composts/compostos)*


----------



## xupxup

:O
No havia sentit mai el plurar _calamarsos_. Per mi és un calamar, molts calamars.
Personalment trobo que les formes _discs, boscs, vists, lleigs_, etc. són quasi impronunciables i molt artificioses. M'estimo més les formes amb -os.


----------



## Cristina.

Va ser un exemple de nom amb dos plurals possibles, que fa el plural afegint -s o -os. Jo també dic entrepà de calamars.
Hi ha altres exemples: costs/costos, gests/gestos, tests/testos, llests/llestos, mixts/mixtos, pretexts/pretextos, frescs/frescos, boigs/bojos, raigs/rajos, bateigs/batejos, passeigs/passejos.


----------



## Eixerit

"torneigs" és bastant impronunciable, eh? hehe Tinc entès que dialectalment hom ho pronuncia com "torneics". Sembla una forma més antiga.


----------

